

Using parallax to create 3D effect images - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.8pm.ch/3D/

======
trimber
Looks pretty cool. Anyone know anything more about how these images were
created(is there software available, etc.)?

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
At a guess, use three identical cameras and trigger them simultaneously, then
use almost any image package to create a animated GIF that displays in a loop.

